# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Rocket/X-Cite Ride Volumen

## mattis

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich mchte mir fr diese Saison endlich eigenes Equipment kaufen und bruchte etwas Beratung. Erst mal zu meiner Ausgangssituation: Ich wiege (nur) 58kg, surfe seit drei Jahren aber nur im letzten Jahr etwas regelmiger. Ich mache aber seit 11 Jahren Gertturnen, ich bin also sehr fit. Ich surfe mittlerweile mit Trapez und habe auch schon die Anfnge vom Gleiten erlebt. Halse luft nur langsam bei wenig Wind, habe aber auch noch nicht angefangen richtig zu Trainieren. Ich bin sehr ambitioniert und habe richtig Lust diese Saison voll durchzustarten! 

Ich habe mir berlegt, dass als Board das JP X-Cite Ride oder das Tabou Rocket wahrscheinlich gut geeignet fr mich sind. Sie sind Einsteigerfreundlich genug aber bieten genug Raum nach oben, oder? Ich bin mir aber noch sehr unsicher bei dem Volumen. Auf der einen Seite bin ich sehr leicht und brauche deswegen nicht so viel Volumen und mchte auch gefordert werden. Auf der anderen Seite mchte ich aber auch ins Gleiten kommen und beim Schotstart nicht immer fallen. Was mir auch etwas Sorgen mach ist die Sail Range. Wenn ich sagen wir ein Tabou 135l nehmen wrde wre laut Tech Specs das kleinste Segel ein 6.xx, was ab 4-5 Bft vielleicht etwas hart wre um zu ben. Welche Volumen wrdet Ihr also empfehlen?

Ich freue mich auf Tipps aller Art.

Beste Gre,

Mattis

----------


## Schotstart

moinsen,

mit den genannten boards machst du sicher nix verkehrt...
grade mit dem rocket wirst du lang freude haben. die volumengre hngt extrem vom spot an, an dem du fhrst. wenns fters windig ist, kannste durchaus ne nummer kleiner nehmen.
ich wrde dir entweder zu 125 oder 115 liter raten.
du solltest allerdings bedenken, dass du aufgrund deines recht geringen krpergewichts die boards oben raus nicht so lange kontrollieren knnen wirst, wie ein schwerer rider. 
wie gesagt, revierabhngig. wenn du fters bei wenig wind fhrst, dann wrde ich den 125er nehmen, wenn der spot besser belftet ist, dann eher den 115er.

----------


## mattis

Hi Schotstart,

Vielen Dank fr deine Antwort. Wenn ich ein 125l Board nehme, dann steht in den Tech Specs eine Sail Range von 5,5 bis 8,5. In wie weit ist die denn bindend? Wenn ich z.B. mal bei 5bft surfen wrde, dann kann ich glaube ich ein 5,5 Segel noch nicht kontrollieren. Kann ich denn auf dem 125 z.B. auch ein 5,0 problemlos fahren?

Beste Gre,

Mattis

----------


## Schotstart

grundstzlich gilt, dass diese angaben immer nur grobe richtwerte sind...

ein 5,0er sollte sicherlich noch passen.

davon abgesehen kannst du den einsatzbereich riesig verndern, wenn du am board die finne nderst.
die mitgelieferte serienfinne ist immer ein guter kompromiss.
solltest du z.b. den 115er nehmen, kannst du dir hier noch ne krzere, manverorientierte finne holen und kannst das board dann noch ein gutes stck  weiter nach oben raus fahren :Wink:  beim 125er greift dieser effekt natrlich ebenfalls, hier ist er aber nicht ganz so gro. einfach weil der 125er schon vom shape her ne ganze ecke anders ausgelegt ist...

----------


## tigger1983

ich werf mal ein kontra ein!

der Rocket passt nicht zu dir, das Board ist ein schneller Freerider (Darum passt auch die Sailrange nicht)
Auerdem gibt es meines wissens keine Anfngertauglichen Schlaufenpositionen.

Such nach einem Aufsteigerboard das ist nmlich dein aktuelles Surflevel.

Preislich sollte das beim rocket liegen aber deine Fortschritte werden sehr viel schneller sein. Sobald die Basics passen (gleiten in beiden schlaufen, trapez, wasserstart, Powerjibe) wird der Hobel wieder verkauft und du holst dir etwas das zu deinem Style und Gewicht passt. dann liegst du aber eher irgendwo zwischen 60-100l.

Meiner Meinung nach macht das so mehr Sinn weil sobald du die Basics drauf hast, hast du keinen bock mehr auf den Rocket weil einfach zu gro auch der 115l!
Nur das du bis du den Punkt erreicht hast warscheinlich doppelt solange brauchst, weil die Fortschritte einfach viel geringer sind weil du stndig das Segel aus dem Wasser ziehst...

Du solltest gucken das du soviel Kippstabilitt wie mglich kriegst, dabei muss das Board aber noch vernnftig ins gleiten kommen. 

Guck dir mal lieber den DropInn von Hejfly an. Das wre fr dich die optimallsung. Les dir da auch mal gerne die beschreibung durch. Es gibt auch von BIC boards die fr Aufsteiger sind. Wobei die Fuschlaufen mich nicht zufriedenstellen konnten, und relativ einfache und schwere Bauweise. Aber nur damit du ein gefhl kriegst was ich meine. Les dir am besten mal die jeweiligen Pruduktbeschreibungen der Hersteller durch. Dann wirst du schon wissen was eher zu dir "jetzt" passt.

Das 5er Segel sollte schon passen. Hier wrde ich auch gucken das du erstmal nur bei 1-2 Segel bleibst. Ein zu kleines Segel macht keinen Sinn weil das Board bei mehr Wind dich aushebelt. Ein zu groes ist einfach zu schwer um es aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. 

gre du machst das schon

----------


## Peter101

So ich geb auch noch meinen Senf dazu.

Erstmal hat tigger recht, dass du natrlich schneller Fortschritte machst wenn du dir nen greres Board (135l-145l) holst um die Basics zu lernen. Danach dann kleineres Board, wie er schon gesagt hat. Alles richtig, ist aber auch ne Kostenfrage. 
Je nach dem Spot, an dem du fhrst, musst du also abwegen. Wenn du an der Kste wohnst und auch bald auf Nord- und Ostsee willst, wrde ich groes Board holen und nach 1/2- 1 Jahr wieder verkaufen und dann nen 90-100l holen. Wenn du eher auf Seen unterwegs bist wrde ich den Kompromiss machen und bissel kleineres Board holen, dass du dann auch behlst und als Leichtwindboard nutzt. Ich wrde je nach deinem Stand 115L oder 125L nehmen.

Zu den Boards hat Schotstart recht, da kannst nix falsch machen mit. Die  Schlaufenpositionen beim Rocket ist vllig in Ordnung um Schlafuenfahren zu lernen. Hab in ner Surfschule gearbeitet und das ging wunderbar, den Leuten damit Schlaufenfahren beizubringen. War mit Rockets 135L / 125L kein Problem auf der inneren Position und die konnten nicht mehr als du, deiner Beschreibung nach. Solltest aber wen haben der dir die Sache mal richtig erklrt und sich vielleicht auch mal ne halbe Stunde nimmt um sich das anzuschauen, sonst kann es schon sein, dass es sich schwieriger gestaltet. 

Die angegebene Sailrange ist kein Problem. Du kannst auch mit nem 3,7 noch auf 135l oder 145l unterwegs sein. Wenns nur zum ben von Manver (Leichtwind) ist, merkst du als Aufsteiger da keinen Unterschied und wenn wirklich Wind dafr ist, dann ist halt das Board zu gro und es wird anstrengend. Aber was soll man machen, wenn man noch nicht 75L fahren kann und trotzdem aufs Wasser will. Also die angegebene Range ist das fr dich eigentlich egal.

Gru

----------


## lordofchaos

Also nachdem er schon seit 3 Jahren surft, mit Trapez zurechtkommt und die ersten Gleiterfahrungen gemacht hat, braucht er sicherlich kein Board mehr mit "Anfngerfuschlaufenposition" 

Ich habe/hatte sowohl den Tabou Rocket (125l) wie auch en X-Cite ride (145l) bei 100kg Trockengewicht.

Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Boards aus meiner Erfahrung
- X-Cite (Bj 2012): gutmtiges Brett; kommt gemchlich ins gleiten und fhrt danach wie auf Schienen. Alles in allem ein guter Freerider aber etwas trge

- Tabou Rocket (Bj 2008): Super Freerider, kommt extrem leicht und schnell ins gleiten, leicht zu halsen und vor allem bei etwas kabbeligen Bedingungen sehr gut zu kontrollieren.

Ich selber mag den Rocket, auch wenn er lter ist, lieber. Den X-Cite habe ich inzwischen verkauft.

Im Gegensatz zu Tigger, sage ich, der Rocket ist genau das richtige Board fr Dich.
Einfach zu fahren, aber auch wenn du Fortschritte gemacht hast nicht langweilig. 
Mit dem Rocket musst du schon kmpfen um NICHT ins gleiten zu kommen. Auch die Halse fhrt das Brett fast von alleine.

Ich fahr auf dem 125er Rocket Segelgren von 5.3 - 8.0.

Nachdem du nur 58kg wiegst, und wie du schreibst, sehr ambitioniert bist, brauchst Du selbst als "/Einsteiger/Aufsteiger/" nie im Leben ein greres Board als 125L.

Ich wrde sogar so weit gehen, das Dir 115L auch reichen wrden (bei 115L hast du immerhin fast 100% berschussvolumen)

----------


## tigger1983

nichts fr ungut aber ums volumen geht es doch nicht... der 115l hat wieviel breite? vielleicht 70..
Und in den schlaufen stand er so wie ich das gelesen habe noch nicht. Warum sollte er dann bitte keine Anfngertaugliche Schlaufenposition bentigen? Hab schon viele mit dem Rocket aus der liga rumkrebsen sehen. Die waren auch ambitioniert und bei jeweder be aufm teich bzw im..

soll nicht heissen das man mit dem Rocket nicht lernen kann, nur kann man es sich erheblich einfacher machen...

--> weniger frust und schnelleres lernen...

und nichts fr ungut aber den rocket 125 fand ich persnlich langweilig wenn man kleineres gewhnt ist. Und sobald das level fr ein board in seiner gewichtsklasse passt, wird er das ding nur noch ungern anfassen...

Denke mal wenn du das ein bisschen vernnftig angehst wird das auch nicht wesentlich teurer als eure 1 Board alternative die eigentlich nur fr einen sehr kurzen zeitraum als optimal anzusehen ist. --> Erst zu klein kippelig (schlaufen schwer zu erreichen) dann sobald schlaufen fahren und wasserstarten passt und evtl. Powerhalsenafnge geeignet --> nach knnen der Powerhalse wieder zu gro und langweilig...

----------


## lordofchaos

Sicher geht es auch um das Volumen. Im "Anfangsstadium" geht es IMMER auch im das Volumen.
Breite spielt sicherlich auch mit rein, um so breiter um so einfacher und weniger kippelig. aber die 70cm breite beim 125er ist schon schn Kippstabil (bei knappen 60kg)

Mag sein das du den Rocket langweilig fandest, weil Du ein anderes Board gewhnt bist.
Aber Du weist ja nicht welche Ambitionen er fr die Zukunft hat, Freestyle, Wave, Freeride, Slalom.

Klar kann man auch ein Schiff nehmen, damit geht es sicher leichter. Aber so wie ich es Verstanden habe, ist er aus diesem Stadium schon raus.

Der Unterschied bei den Schlaufen zwischem Rocket und X-Cite ist, das Du beim X-Cite auch die hintere in der Mittelposition fahren kannst.
Wie Peter101 schon schrieb, die Schlaufenposition beim Rocket ist durchaus Einsteigertauglich.

Um dich jetzt noch mehr zu verwirren  :Smile: 
Was du Dir alternativ auch noch anschauen knntest, hngt aber auch vom Geld ab, sind die "neuen" breiten Shapes wie z.B. Starboard Atom, RRD Firemove, Fanatic Gecko.
Die um 120L wren auch ein super Lsung (Kippstabil, nicht zuu viel Volumen, kommen schn ins gleiten)

----------


## mattis

Hallo,

vielen vielen Dank fr eure Anregungen. 

Da ich auf Herausforderungen stehe, krperlich sehr fit bin und dieses Jahr sehr viel surfen mchte, werde ich mich wohl fr ein Tabou Rocket 115l 2011 entscheiden. Ich htte auch ein Angebot fr ein Tabou Rocket 125l 2010 Ltd fr 100 Euro mehr, aber ich denke das Ltd lohnt sich fr mich nicht oder? Wrdet Ihr sagen 600 wre ein guter Preis fr den 115er ohne Mngel mit Originalfinne?

Ich bekomme ein 5,9er Rigg von einem Bekannten, wollte mir aber noch ein kleineres Segel kaufen. Ich denke ein 4,7er oder 5,0er wren dann ganz gut egal fr welches Board ich mich entscheide. Ich berlege entweder eins gebraucht zu kaufen oder neu aus dem Vorjahr von Gun Sails. Da wrde ich mich fr den 5,0er Torro entscheiden denke ich. Meint ihr es lohnt sich etwas mehr Geld fr ein neues Rigg auszugeben?

Beste Gre,

Mattis

----------


## tigger1983

das segel muss nicht das neuste sein. Soviel hat sich da nicht getan. Kann auch gerne von 2010 oder so sein. Wichtiger ist das du den dazu vorgsehenen Mast hast. Also gleicher Hersteller vom gleichem Jahr in der dafr vorgesehen %-zahl in carbon. Und eine gescheite Gabel (die wrde ich neu kaufen)

Segel und Mast knnen gebraucht sein wenn in gescheitem Zustand kein problem. Am besten aber selbst angucken. Oder besser wen mitnehmen der Ahnung hat...

Achte dabei nur drauf das wenn du spter mal 2 Segel haben willst, auch beide auf Mast und Gabel fahrbar sind. Sonst musst du mehr zeug kaufen und es auch mit dir rumschleppen...

und die Abstufung 4,7 -5,9 ist zu gro. Wenn dann 5,0 - 5,9 bei den Segel gucken das die zusammenpassen. Da hab ich vorher schon was zu geschrieben.

Noch ein nachtrag wegen dem Board. Fr 600 wrdest du auch etwas kriegen was es dir einfacher macht (Wenn du das spter wieder verkaufen willst und es vorher gescheit behandelt hast kriegst du mehr oder weniger den gleichen Preis wieder dafr).  Groe bretter haben einen hheren wiederverkaufswert! Je kleiner sie sind desto schneller verlieren sie an Wert! Check einfach mal die Gebrauchten Boards, die Waveboards kriegt man hinterher geworfen das obwohl die ca. 1500 neu gekostet haben..
Du erkaufst dir mit einem kleineren Board etwas mehr manvrierbarkeit bezahlst das aber mit kippstabilitt. Und langsameren Fortschritten...

----------


## newt3

115 ist schon ok bei deinem gewicht.
da braucht es keine 125 oder 135 liter.

zum preis:
wenn es makelos ist sein 590€ sicherlich ok fr ein 2011er.
'nen schnppchen isses glaub nicht weil die 2012er im auslauf glaub fr 600-700€ verkauft wurden. inzwischen sind die '13er quasi auslufer. die frage ist nur ob man solche noch bekommt weil der rocket eben ein sehr beliebtes brett ist.
ob letztendlich 50€ mehr oder weniger ist irgendwo auch nicht die frage, sofern es um die ecke steht. vielleicht legt dir der verkufer, wenn er bei dem preis bleiben mchte und eben nicht auf 550 oder 520 runtergeht, ja auch noch 'nen boardbag oder 'ne grasfinne oder was dazu.
desweiteren eben das Argument, dass es Makelos ist. Viele Boards die so fr etwas weniger Geld verkauft werden haben ja mitunter doch schon eine kleine Macke hier oder da. Einige sind auch Ex-Stationsbretter und deshalb halbwegs gnstig
(um sowas sollte man besser 'nen Bogen machen. willste in 2 oder 3 jahren dann doch nochmal 'nen anderes brett wirste sowas auch entsprechend schlechter los, wenn es dann berhaupt noch heile ist). es ist schon 'nen unterschied ob ein 2 jahre altes brett 2x15 mal =30 mal fr ca 3 stunden =90s stunden auf dem wasser war oder obs in gypten 200tage im jahr fr jeweils 6 stunden an tglich 3 verschiedene leute im leihpool benutzt wurde = 3600 stunden. das wre 'nen Nutzungsfaktor von 3600 zu 90 also 1:40...ist jetzt 'nen extremes Beispiel und die Leihbretter bleiben bei so extremer Nutzung wohl auch nur eine Saison aber es macht sinn sich die hohe Nutzungsdauer einfach mal vor Augen zu halten)

Ltd muss nicht zwingend sein.
->aber die 500-1000 gramm die dort Teilweise als unterschied sind, sind zum teil schon sprbar. du hast sicherlich noch nicht das Niveau den unterschied beim fahren blind zu spren aber er ist eben aus technischer sind unbestritten da. desweiteren macht es auch beim transport durchaus 'nen unterschied
->'nen kilo weniger aufs dach hiefen
->manchmal ist's auch das entscheidene kilo ob man board und rigg gemeinsam einige meter vom auto zum strand tragen kann oder ob man besser zweimal gehen muss
->gleiches auch beim zu wasser oder wieder an land tragen. einmal board und rigg verbunden und einmal getrennt. wobei man sich bei der 'verbunden variante' irgendwo schon vom wind helfen lassen sollte.
Was die empfindlichkeit angeht so gibts Teilweise auch Unterschiede in den Bauweisen. Bei manchen Brettern gibts in der Stabilitt keinen Unterschied, bei manchen ist die schwerere Variante stabilier (oft als HRS bezeichnet) und bei anderen wiederrum ist die leichtere Version die haltbarere.
->teilweise ist bei leichteren bauweise auch eine bessere Finne dabei (zb standardversion in Gfk und LTD in G-10).

----------------------
letztendlich hngt das Volumen immer vom revier und den dortigen windverhltnissen ab.
natrlich auch davon ob du bereits bei der kleinsten windansage sofort startklar bist oder stattdessen zeitbedingt doch nur die etwas besseren tage mitnimmst.

mal angenommen:
grerer binnensee ohne irgendwelche thermik: da hat es meist nur so 9-12knoten. die tage mit echten 15 sind schon selten und an die 20 dann sehr selten oder zu jahreszeiten in denen man vielleicht gar nicht aufs wasser mchte

wohnst dagegen an der Kste ist schnell klar: du wirst sowieso noch ein kleineres brauchen. egal ob du jetzt 115 oder 125 kaufst. von daher kannste auch erstmal 125 nehmen und dein knnen soweit steigern dass du spter eben 'ne kombination aus 105 und 78 oder sowas anschaffst (und spter dank wenig krpergewicht und viel erfahrung auch auf binnenseen bei wenig wind problemlos den 105er fahren wirst)

fr den Binnensee jetzt quasi 'ne Numer grer zu kaufen als du spter fahren wirst macht keinen Sinn. du surfst ja schon 3 jahre, bist leicht und sagst dass du sportlich bist usw. Fngst jetzt mit dem greren an und dem gedanken mit wenig verlust in ein oder zwei jahren 'nen kleineres zu kaufen, wirste dich doppelt und dreifach rgern, wenn du dir hier und da 'ne Macke in das Board haust - dann geht die Rechnung nmlich nicht mehr auf.

---------
neben rocket oder x-cite gibts aber durchaus noch weitere kandidaten.
die surf testberichte halt mal anschauen - da sind ja die relevanten freeride bretter jeden jahrgangs irgendwo drin.
was die sportlichkeit oder was angeht so lt sich im grunde auch so einiges ber die finne regulieren(freeride, freerace und auch da gibts durchaus unterschiede bei den finnen)
die originalfinne ist in der regel so, dass sie sich fr die grte angegebene Segelgre gerade noch eignet und mit ca 0,5-1qm weniger optimal luft. sprich fr kleine Segel darf man sich dann ruhig noch eine zweite oder dritte finne anschaffen. ohnehin macht es sinn mal andere Finnen zu probieren und zu schauen was sich positiv oder negativ ndert. Nicht gleich ein Brett verfluchen weil mit der Finne die man hat vielleicht nicht so luft wie man es sich wnscht. Auch ist's billiger fr 50 oder 100€ 'ne andere Finne zu kaufen (nachdem man sie getestet hat) als durch die halbe republik fr ein neues gebrauchtes board zu gurken und das alte was vielleicht bereits blessuren hat angemessen loszuwerden.

----------

